# "If it ain't broke don't fix it."



## (onvacation) (Aug 29, 2012)

My philosophy is simple.

Maybe for most of us there's nothing wrong at all. It's just the way we think we must be with the kind of pressures society places on us. Instead it's a matter of us accepting and working with our individual traits rather than fighting against them. Because if you're fighting against what you are.. you're just beating yourself up. 

In other words, remove the pressures of what we think we must do, and instead use what we got the way it is to get where we want to go.

If it ain't broke don't fix it. There's probably nothing wrong with you. You're just beating yourself up.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

I have had those thoughts often. 
I thought: well, i am just a shya guy, there's nothing wrong with that. 
Many people are like me, we just function differently. 
But then again, i realize that it is definetely not normal when you have panic attacks and irrational fears/thoughts.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I didn't find my intense panic attacks of basic social interaction as not being broken. It's a fine philosophy if you can function happily in society, but if you are not happy and oyu are struggling with life, something simply has to change and I don't really see how accepting that you are how you are is going to help to overcome the automated fears you encounter day to day.


----------



## (onvacation) (Aug 29, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I didn't find my intense panic attacks of basic social interaction as not being broken. It's a fine philosophy if you can function happily in society, but if you are not happy and oyu are struggling with life, something simply has to change and I don't really see how accepting that you are how you are is going to help to overcome the automated fears you encounter day to day.


This philosophy doesn't exclude change. Even take medicine if it helps you feel right.


----------



## (onvacation) (Aug 29, 2012)

There is a great quote by a great author and it goes:

“… I said this one day to the doctor in charge of my case, and he told me that, in a sense, what I was feeling was right, that we are in here not to correct the deformation but to accustom ourselves to it: that one of our problems was our inability to recognize and accept our own deformities. Just as each person has certain idiosyncrasies in the way he or she walks, people have idiosyncrasies in the way they think and feel and see things, … "
-Norwegian Wood


----------



## Stickman13 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have no problem accepting myself. Society accepting me is completely different.


----------



## WilliamSC87 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm starting to see my mid twenties as a hard time and I see where your coming from. I seem to struggle with the image of masculinity and where I fit in as a young male in my environment. I seem to see my environment from the outside looking in.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I saw on this doco about psychiatry and this mental health professional basically said: 'If you think you have a mental illness then you have one if you don't then you don't, theirs no real criteria its highly subjective, what to you or me might seem like a neurosis to another they may just see it as a quirk.'
I think a lot of 'pigeonholing' is done so people who work in the metal health industry and pharmaceutical companys can sell us their products to supposedly fix us.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I think your right! ideally we are just one organ in an overall body. One guy in a team.
I think of myself, I like to work hard and help people, I hate talking and leading. 

These traits make me the perfect team member! any leader would love to have me on board! The leader would take care of the social crap, I would provide excellent support.


however, in this society, it seems to be an everyone for themselves mentality. Its pretty stupid!! and so the leaders suffer and the supporters suffer. Its really a pretty stupid culture, destroying the beautifully set up team created by evolution.

I dont care who you are, everyone is good at something and everyone sucks at something. This is normal and why a team is essential. Of course, cultures are made of randomly created belief systems which can totally ruin a good team!! grr


----------

